# Peeing Problems



## KerryJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello.. I am new to this Forum but hope someone can give me tips and advice!

I have a half persian house cat called Tallulah-Bear. I adopted her when she was 1 years old (she's now nearly 4) and she was a housecat when I adopted her.

She has litter trays and loads of toys to keep her amused and I always give her LOADS of attention when I am at home. 

She has recently started weeing in the corners of all the rooms (she has the full run of the house). Luckily I have laminate flooring all the way through so its easy to spot and clean up. But I don't know why she is doing it or what I can do to stop her.

Does anyone have any advice??? 

Any info will be gratefully received! 

Big thanks

KErr x


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Has she been spayed??


----------



## KerryJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Than ks for your reply! Yes she has!!! About a week before I adopted her

x x


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

does she squat to wee often sometimes only doing little drops,she could have a wee infection,persians are known to have the tendency to be a bit dirty sometimes,my red boy used to like to poo behind the sofa.


----------



## poppy&sky (Oct 12, 2008)

Not sure if this helps but i have to clean my litter tray out everyday as if i dont my kitten will go toilet on the floor next to it... or it could simply be that she doesnt like the location of her litter tray


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I have 8 cats to 3 trays so that doesnt apply to all cats.could maybe be stress related,any additions or changes made lately?


----------



## KerryJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks! I don't actually see her do it.. I just know that she has because she scrathes like mad (she always does that anyway wherever she wees).

Regarding changes, my friend has recently moved in as my lodger... but Tallulah was used to my mate before he moved in because he was here a lot anyway.

I will try chan ging her tray everyday... and even moving it. But in saying that, I have known her to wee in the corner when her tray is fresh... 

Any ideas how I can get her to only mess in her litter tray? They have such a mind of their own don't they!!! x x


----------



## gsdowner (Nov 11, 2008)

you need to completely get rid of the odour, as you cat has marked the spot she will think its ok to do it there again..........White Wine Vinegar will solve your problem


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

simple solution(cat one) will eliminate urine odours,this is available from pet shops.


----------



## KerryJ (Nov 11, 2008)

so I just put that down where she has been and the carry on doing that until she gets the message?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I would take her to the vet and check she doesn't have a urinary infection. Those can come on as a cause of stress. If this is sudden then I doubt its because she is being dirty. Best to check anyway, as there may not be any other outward signs if its a low grade infection. It hurts to pee which they associate pain with their tray. Its easily sorted.

If its not that and you think it could have something to do with your friend moving in you could try a feliway plug in, that relieves stress. You could also try a cat litter called Cat Attract, that has an ingredient that makes cats want to pee in it.


----------



## KerryJ (Nov 11, 2008)

The advice is great on here! THanks.

I will take her to the vet asap to check for infection... I hope not! Poor babe!

I will also invest in the plugins and litter tray you have suggested! See how she goes. ooorrr... I hope I haven 't caused her any unnecessary stress. I am really soft when it comes to her!!

I have only just got internet access at home (been using it at work for years bu haven't been able to play on it so much). Hope to be on here often from now on!! 

Thanks for your advice and info all!!

Kerry x


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

KerryJ said:


> Thanks! I don't actually see her do it.. I just know that she has because she scrathes like mad (she always does that anyway wherever she wees).
> 
> Regarding changes, my friend has recently moved in as my lodger... but Tallulah was used to my mate before he moved in because he was here a lot anyway.
> 
> ...


three things. 
firstly has any other animal been in your house like a mates dog or another cat? do you own this property and is it possible they had cats?

you may need to clean the areas really well with a special enzymatic cleaner like this (Nature's Miracle Stain and Odour Remover Gallon) or with a mix of bio washing powder with a steam carpet cleaner and then cover the area with vodka/gin and leave to dry.

secondly, it's possible she doesn't like the litter you use or the place the tray is in. They need to be in a quiet low traffic area, maybe put some in these corners where she's been going once you clean them. Also maybe have a couple round the house and use different litter and see which one she prefers. there are all types out to try. If you use a covered litter tray she may not like the cover, or if you use a non covered she might want a cover, but if you change to a covered tray be sure to take the door off at first and then add the door after a few weeks of her using it.

thirdly, the other possiblity is that she has a urinary tract infection or swelling in the urethra. She will need to be seen and cared for by a vet for this. Personally if this has been going on for long i would take her into the vets for a check over and a course of antibiotics to see if this resolved the problem.

She may also be having a bit of a stressful time, for reasons you may not understand. new guest in house, children, noise or pet outside, storms, etc... Maybe investing in a Feliway Diffuser for her to calm her a bit. you can read more about Feliway here: http://www.feliway.uk.com/
I use it for my girls and they love it.

If you find it's a urinary problem many things could be the culprit that you could avoid yourself. some are just caused by anatomy, but most cases are caused by stress or diet. Its possible the food you are using isn't the best for kitty and you might want to change her diet. 
If you choose to do this speak to your vets about a urinary diet to try for a little while to get her back to normal and then think about trying a healthier diet from the shops or online. There are many choices and lots of previously started topics on this forum that you can search for or if you prefer just start another topic in request for ideas. we're all happy to help. :thumbup1:

hope this helps and don't hesitate to ring your vets for advice they are always happy to answer questions for you if you are worried and out of ideas. all the best! let us know how you get on.


----------



## KerryJ (Nov 11, 2008)

That is brill I am so grateful for you help and info! I will definately try everything you have all recommended and will keep you posted on how she goes!

Much appreciated!!!!

Kerry x x x x


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

It is surprising just how many people come on here with the same kinds of problems and the advice given on here is always great!

Hope some of the tricks work and she starts peeing where she is meant to!

Lou
X


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

oh and i think you can 'rent' steam carpet cleaners from some garden/DIY shops, Homebase i think does it.


----------



## KerryJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes the advice is great! Thanks regarding advice on steam cleaners.. but luckily I have laminate flooring throughout!!!!! 

Speak to you all again soon. I hope to be on here often!

Kerry x


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

KerryJ said:


> Yes the advice is great! Thanks regarding advice on steam cleaners.. but luckily I have laminate flooring throughout!!!!!
> 
> Speak to you all again soon. I hope to be on here often!
> 
> Kerry x


AH lucky just give it a good soak and you might need to pull up the corners and get under and on the wood at the edge of the wall. even the tiniest bit of cat wee can encourage the marking.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> luckily I have laminate flooring throughout!!!!!
> 
> Speak to you all again soon. I hope to be on here often!
> 
> Kerry x


*Keep an eye on the laminate, as it tends to soak the wee up and no matter what you do you can't get rid of the scent. We had to replace it twice in one room as we have a girl that sprays and it soaked into it, making it bubble and come away.*


----------



## ksa192 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Short back and sides

Can you please give me more info on Cat One.

Thanks


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

ksa192 said:


> Hi Short back and sides
> 
> Can you please give me more info on Cat One.
> 
> Thanks


Cat One is Simple Solution she meant Simple Solution (the cat one) for cat urine removal. I personally have never used it but i'm sure it's the same stuff as Nature's Miracle which can be purchased in the US/UK and Europe you can get it in the UK here: Nature's Miracle Stain and Odour Remover Gallon


----------



## chatterbox (Dec 1, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi - there was a guy on TV with an incontinent cat, part of a documentary- see this YouTube link YouTube - Dog incontinence, cat incontinence, cat nappies, cat nappy

He bought cat nappies and described them as a "life changing event" - and I know 2 people who have used them, one for a cat urinating / cat incontinence and one for a spraying cat. Guess they are also suitable for cats in season. I know they found them ideal for cat pee & for faecal incontinence, as they were so sick of cat urine with the cat urinating in just about every room in the house.

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Crazy4Kitties (Dec 1, 2008)

Have you tried using puppy pads? I buy these for my oldest cat, Shania. She's getting along in years now, and earlier this year, she's developed the very nasty habit of peeing on the carpet. I took her to the vet and it turned out she had a bladder infection. I treated her infection and she's fine now, but she continues to pee on the carpet. That's when we figured that it was just a bad habit. At first, we would cover the area with a layer of plastic wrap, followed by a layer of paper towels, and then a layer of Reynold's Wrap. Whenever she peed in that spot, we would have to soak up the pee with paper towels. Yuck! Not a fun job! I emailed an animal behaviorist about the problem and she told me about this litter called Cat Attract. I figured it was worth a try, so I bought some at our local PetsMart. For awhile, we thought it worked but later we started finding wet spots on the carpet again. Also, the Cat Attract was really hard to scoop out. When it's wet, it hardens like cement! Then one day, I was at Wal-Mart and I came across these puppy pads. I know they're made for dogs and puppies, but I decided to give them a try. I bought a package and spread a couple out on the carpet for Shania. They worked! I wish she would just use the litter box if she has to pee, but if she insists on using that one particular corner of the carpet, I know the puppy pads will keep the area clean. And they're much easier to change than all those layers of paper towels, plastic wrap, and tin foil. I've also switched from Cat Attract to Arm & Hammer Essentials cat litter. It's all natural and much easier to scoop out.

If you decide to try puppy pads, buy the unscented pads instead of the scented ones. If they smell too perfumey, your cat may stay away from them. I hope you can get your cat to use the litter box again. If not, puppy pads are worth a try. Good luck!

Kelly


----------

